# Another End Grain Board Build.....



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

*Another End Grain Board Build.....*

I've seen people posting boards with diamonds and thought that was cool…..I built a diamond board a few weeks ago HERE... and I just finished this one today:










So this blogs covers today's board…

For a change, I started with some nice wide timber. No scraps in this board. This is Yellowheart and Tigerwood:










Cut into 1.5" by 26" strips (but I should have made them a bit longer). I don't plan real well on the front end….4 of each color.










"V" cutter bit in the router table:










Cut V's into 2 strips of each color:










Cut one square profile of each color - they were much larger than they needed to be but easier to square up, and it really helps if they really are square for the next step:










Glued up the same colored strips with the opposite colored square profile:










Forget to film, but ripped each of these down the middle of the square profile on the band saw to be planed later.

Next up, ripped some 5/8" square profiles that will be turned into dowels using the Veritas Dowel and Tenon cutter:










Here is the cutter in the vise:










Plus a couple shots of the process:



















And a video of the dowel cutting HERE.

Put a 1/2" Round Nose bit in the table:










Cut half rounds in the other 4 strips:










Test fit with the dowels:










Glue the dowels in the half rounds:










Forgot to film, but now all the strips (round and diamond) are run thru the planer. And if you followed all of that, you will have 4 sets of shapes to glue up. Only glue each pair together, not the whole set:










Not shown, but the strips are cleaned up in the planer…...just be sure you keep everything centered! Then each 26" strip is cut in half…...now there are eight:

My first inclination was to glue them up in this configuration:










But in the end, I glued them up this way:










Also glued the Padauk "border" piece on the outside and left them long to help prevent snipe for the next step…...flatten it out, but easy does it here, take shallow cuts:










I use the radial arm saw because I get real square cuts, so here is the squared up blank:










I was originally going to cut 10 strips out of the blank, but they were just a little to thin (should have started with longer boards!) so I cut 8 strips and they were a bit thicker than I would normally cut (about 1.6"). I have a jig for the RAS for cutting these:










I was hoping to get this pattern which alternates the shapes in both directions, but the grain doesn't match up that nice:










Also could have done this, which alternates color more:










This was the final choice, right or wrong:










I think this next step is really essential for a nice glue-up…..run the segments over some PSA sandpaper on a flat surface (MDF here). Use pencil marks and sand until they're gone:










The parts should be tight without clamps:










Test clamp everything before the final glue-up…..I needed a few shims because things don't always line up on there own:










To speed things up for glue, I flip all the glue faces up and clamp them together lightly and spread the glue on all of them at once:



















Because this board has a border on it, I had to cut little pieces of Padauk to finish the border on the last 2 sides of the board, use the the same setup in the RAS so the height is the same:










These little bits were all cut to the same width of the strips so there is 8 little pieces to glue to each side…...kind of a pain, especially if you want to keep track of the grain and locations…...I ended up using wide blue tape to keep them in line, which also made the glue-up pretty simple:




























If you are lucky enough to have a drum sander, fire it up. Mine is half home made, but works good:










Not shown, squared up all four edges on the RAS.

I used the chamfer bit for this one:










I was able to get the bottom side chamfered really close to the transition point where the border meets the main board:










Still needs tons of sanding…....8 grits with the ROS:










Mineral oil:










I'm sure you bailed long before you got here, but if not, thanks for looking…....


----------



## pneufab (Dec 19, 2009)

JL7 said:


> *Another End Grain Board Build.....*
> 
> I've seen people posting boards with diamonds and thought that was cool…..I built a diamond board a few weeks ago HERE... and I just finished this one today:
> 
> ...


Awesome! I enjoyed reading the steps! Thank you!


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

JL7 said:


> *Another End Grain Board Build.....*
> 
> I've seen people posting boards with diamonds and thought that was cool…..I built a diamond board a few weeks ago HERE... and I just finished this one today:
> 
> ...


Thank you for the fine pictorial!

Good job.


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

JL7 said:


> *Another End Grain Board Build.....*
> 
> I've seen people posting boards with diamonds and thought that was cool…..I built a diamond board a few weeks ago HERE... and I just finished this one today:
> 
> ...


very nice,thanks for the info.beautiful board.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

JL7 said:


> *Another End Grain Board Build.....*
> 
> I've seen people posting boards with diamonds and thought that was cool…..I built a diamond board a few weeks ago HERE... and I just finished this one today:
> 
> ...


Bail???
I went and watched the dowel making video.
Ok, I also went to the fridge and got another cold one!!!

Great write up. A very well documented build process. Pictures do say a thousand words, but your text brought it all home.

Thanks for going through all the effort, to provide a great tutorial!!!

BTW: Where is the MAPLE??? ;^0


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

JL7 said:


> *Another End Grain Board Build.....*
> 
> I've seen people posting boards with diamonds and thought that was cool…..I built a diamond board a few weeks ago HERE... and I just finished this one today:
> 
> ...


thanks for detailing the process Jeff….

It's quite ingenious.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

JL7 said:


> *Another End Grain Board Build.....*
> 
> I've seen people posting boards with diamonds and thought that was cool…..I built a diamond board a few weeks ago HERE... and I just finished this one today:
> 
> ...


no bail

just hail

to a well done work
and tutorial


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

JL7 said:


> *Another End Grain Board Build.....*
> 
> I've seen people posting boards with diamonds and thought that was cool…..I built a diamond board a few weeks ago HERE... and I just finished this one today:
> 
> ...


I have sooo far to go in this craft…thank you for all of the details and photos : )


----------



## Kevin_May (Jan 23, 2012)

JL7 said:


> *Another End Grain Board Build.....*
> 
> I've seen people posting boards with diamonds and thought that was cool…..I built a diamond board a few weeks ago HERE... and I just finished this one today:
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting. It is a beautiful piece.

Because of your great care in creating a detailed post, I have only one question, how much time do you have in this project?


----------



## fernandoindia (May 5, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Another End Grain Board Build.....*
> 
> I've seen people posting boards with diamonds and thought that was cool…..I built a diamond board a few weeks ago HERE... and I just finished this one today:
> 
> ...


not just cut and glue. great job Jeff


----------



## Hawaiilad (Feb 16, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Another End Grain Board Build.....*
> 
> I've seen people posting boards with diamonds and thought that was cool…..I built a diamond board a few weeks ago HERE... and I just finished this one today:
> 
> ...


Jeff, that is a Great looking board and I thank you so much for the picture walk thru


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

JL7 said:


> *Another End Grain Board Build.....*
> 
> I've seen people posting boards with diamonds and thought that was cool…..I built a diamond board a few weeks ago HERE... and I just finished this one today:
> 
> ...


Great post Jeff. 
Really good stuff in there.
I agree, take the time to make everything fit perfectly without clamps. And then add the clamps.

Very nice looking board,
Steve


----------



## turnkey47 (Jan 12, 2011)

JL7 said:


> *Another End Grain Board Build.....*
> 
> I've seen people posting boards with diamonds and thought that was cool…..I built a diamond board a few weeks ago HERE... and I just finished this one today:
> 
> ...


great looking board!!! great blog!!! thanks for taking the time to show how its done!!!


----------



## mloy365 (Oct 30, 2009)

JL7 said:


> *Another End Grain Board Build.....*
> 
> I've seen people posting boards with diamonds and thought that was cool…..I built a diamond board a few weeks ago HERE... and I just finished this one today:
> 
> ...


Wow! what an excellent presentation. And the board is outstanding too!


----------



## Tkf (Feb 14, 2013)

JL7 said:


> *Another End Grain Board Build.....*
> 
> I've seen people posting boards with diamonds and thought that was cool…..I built a diamond board a few weeks ago HERE... and I just finished this one today:
> 
> ...


Awesome.


----------



## KnotCurser (Dec 31, 2009)

JL7 said:


> *Another End Grain Board Build.....*
> 
> I've seen people posting boards with diamonds and thought that was cool…..I built a diamond board a few weeks ago HERE... and I just finished this one today:
> 
> ...


Fantastic blog!

Thanks for taking the time and effort to document this process

-bob


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

JL7 said:


> *Another End Grain Board Build.....*
> 
> I've seen people posting boards with diamonds and thought that was cool…..I built a diamond board a few weeks ago HERE... and I just finished this one today:
> 
> ...


What a great Blog ,, Amazing work and Thanks for sharing… Love it. going Str8 into Fav's….


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Another End Grain Board Build.....*
> 
> I've seen people posting boards with diamonds and thought that was cool…..I built a diamond board a few weeks ago HERE... and I just finished this one today:
> 
> ...


Kevin - it's been on the bench for a week…...I suppose 25 hours or so?? Half of that time would be blank stares…!

Thanks for all the great comments….I appreciate it!


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

JL7 said:


> *Another End Grain Board Build.....*
> 
> I've seen people posting boards with diamonds and thought that was cool…..I built a diamond board a few weeks ago HERE... and I just finished this one today:
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Jeff. 
Great blog and a beautiful board.

I can see some inlay strips and Chess boards there, too.


----------



## DavidIN (Dec 15, 2012)

JL7 said:


> *Another End Grain Board Build.....*
> 
> I've seen people posting boards with diamonds and thought that was cool…..I built a diamond board a few weeks ago HERE... and I just finished this one today:
> 
> ...


easy to follow think i may try something similar. great job


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

JL7 said:


> *Another End Grain Board Build.....*
> 
> I've seen people posting boards with diamonds and thought that was cool…..I built a diamond board a few weeks ago HERE... and I just finished this one today:
> 
> ...


Thank you for the very informative blog….added to favorites..


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

JL7 said:


> *Another End Grain Board Build.....*
> 
> I've seen people posting boards with diamonds and thought that was cool…..I built a diamond board a few weeks ago HERE... and I just finished this one today:
> 
> ...


Super Blog!! Thanks for all the tips and taking the time to put this together!


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

JL7 said:


> *Another End Grain Board Build.....*
> 
> I've seen people posting boards with diamonds and thought that was cool…..I built a diamond board a few weeks ago HERE... and I just finished this one today:
> 
> ...


Very nice! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Diggerjacks (Oct 22, 2009)

JL7 said:


> *Another End Grain Board Build.....*
> 
> I've seen people posting boards with diamonds and thought that was cool…..I built a diamond board a few weeks ago HERE... and I just finished this one today:
> 
> ...


Hello JL7

Thanks you very much for this blog 
Very clear with all the instructions and pictures

The boards are beautiful

Thanks for sharing


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

JL7 said:


> *Another End Grain Board Build.....*
> 
> I've seen people posting boards with diamonds and thought that was cool…..I built a diamond board a few weeks ago HERE... and I just finished this one today:
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this! Beautiful board. Your shop looks nice.


----------



## harrywho (Jul 20, 2009)

JL7 said:


> *Another End Grain Board Build.....*
> 
> I've seen people posting boards with diamonds and thought that was cool…..I built a diamond board a few weeks ago HERE... and I just finished this one today:
> 
> ...


Great job Jeff, on both the board and the tutorial. Thanks


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

JL7 said:


> *Another End Grain Board Build.....*
> 
> I've seen people posting boards with diamonds and thought that was cool…..I built a diamond board a few weeks ago HERE... and I just finished this one today:
> 
> ...


Jeff, You did such a great job on the blog that it appears that even I could make this board-NOT!


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

JL7 said:


> *Another End Grain Board Build.....*
> 
> I've seen people posting boards with diamonds and thought that was cool…..I built a diamond board a few weeks ago HERE... and I just finished this one today:
> 
> ...


Holy cow, Jeff!

I picked up some great pointers that caused me to go 'duh!' like the tape used on the border pieces and running the strips over PSA grits. You just made my next board much easier. Thanks.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Another End Grain Board Build.....*
> 
> I've seen people posting boards with diamonds and thought that was cool…..I built a diamond board a few weeks ago HERE... and I just finished this one today:
> 
> ...


Well Sandra…..I guess that just made it all worthwhile…...

Thanks to all for the great comments…...


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

JL7 said:


> *Another End Grain Board Build.....*
> 
> I've seen people posting boards with diamonds and thought that was cool…..I built a diamond board a few weeks ago HERE... and I just finished this one today:
> 
> ...


That is a fantastic piece of work! I love doing cutting boards and that is one I will try for sure. Problem with a sweet looking board like that is when everyone sees it they are going to want one..those are pretty labor intensive to make and I would have to price a board like that pretty high..I already charge extra for end grain designs..two glue ups, and lots of sanding…Great work though..I love the design..and thanks for the tutorial as well..its always great when you can see the steps..I am visual when it comes to learning..One question though..what is the starting thickness? 1"?


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Another End Grain Board Build.....*
> 
> I've seen people posting boards with diamonds and thought that was cool…..I built a diamond board a few weeks ago HERE... and I just finished this one today:
> 
> ...


Thanks Brad, the 8 initial strips started out a little over 3/4"....I was shooting for 1-1/2" square pattern…...


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

JL7 said:


> *Another End Grain Board Build.....*
> 
> I've seen people posting boards with diamonds and thought that was cool…..I built a diamond board a few weeks ago HERE... and I just finished this one today:
> 
> ...


Interesting right to the end.
Great project and well posted.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Another End Grain Board Build.....*
> 
> I've seen people posting boards with diamonds and thought that was cool…..I built a diamond board a few weeks ago HERE... and I just finished this one today:
> 
> ...


Jeff your accuracy is impressive. And I love the pencil sharpener.
As always you have done it again!
Nice


----------



## DennisLeeZongker (Jul 25, 2008)

JL7 said:


> *Another End Grain Board Build.....*
> 
> I've seen people posting boards with diamonds and thought that was cool…..I built a diamond board a few weeks ago HERE... and I just finished this one today:
> 
> ...


Bravo!!!! Great Job!


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Another End Grain Board Build.....*
> 
> I've seen people posting boards with diamonds and thought that was cool…..I built a diamond board a few weeks ago HERE... and I just finished this one today:
> 
> ...


Thanks guys….....that's a 1/2" pencil sharpener there Dave…...but kinda cool…..


----------



## Irishwoodbutcher (Jan 26, 2014)

JL7 said:


> *Another End Grain Board Build.....*
> 
> I've seen people posting boards with diamonds and thought that was cool…..I built a diamond board a few weeks ago HERE... and I just finished this one today:
> 
> ...


Brilliant work. I love the contrast if the colors and the v grove and round details. 
Inspirational work dude!!!


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

JL7 said:


> *Another End Grain Board Build.....*
> 
> I've seen people posting boards with diamonds and thought that was cool…..I built a diamond board a few weeks ago HERE... and I just finished this one today:
> 
> ...


Jeff, thanks for all the photos! I really have to make some cutting boards some day. Only thing is I don't have a thickness planer but hope to have one someday soon. I found your videos on youtube and will watch all of them when I get a chance. Only watched Free Style Cutting Board How To so far. What I want to know most is how you made the yin-yen pieces that I saw in those videos. Anyway, thanks for sharing the how-to. Hopefully my first cutting board is in the near future.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Another End Grain Board Build.....*
> 
> I've seen people posting boards with diamonds and thought that was cool…..I built a diamond board a few weeks ago HERE... and I just finished this one today:
> 
> ...


Hey Ted - there are some clues on how to build the yin-yang here:

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/92082


----------

